# David Brown Selectmatic 990 --3 point weak



## FirstEliminator (Jan 6, 2016)

Hey guys,
This past summer I picked up a David Brown Selectmatic 990. The 3 point hitch doesn't want to lift unless the engine rpms are revved midway or more. Any thoughts on what might wear out to cause this symptom? Also, any advice about this David Brown? I have an Oliver backhoe which is based on their 1650 series, and was looking for another Oliver w/3point. But, this diesel David Brown came available and came with a beat-up brush hog. I'm new to using tractors. So, even simple advice is appreciated.

thanks,
Mark


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

You are going to want an operator's manual as the selections for the three point can be complicated. 

Depending on the year of the tractor the 3 point will not raise if the valves are set for external, or be slug slow if valve is partially set between selections. The raise/ lower lever may be locked back into select and the selectamatic valve set in TCU/external if someone were using external hydraulics. 

By your left heel will be a selector valve with 4 positions L (linkage) L/1 1 & 2. Early tractors had taps. 

Set the valve to L, the Selectamatic valve then has to be in Height (position) or Depth (draft) position on the rear of the main raise / lower lever. Pull the raise / lower lever on the quadrant right back against the spring in to select BEFORE and while you turn the selector dial to depth or height. 

Also should the tractor be fitted with a dump valve just behind the main lever for raise / lower make sure it is DOWN.


----------



## deerhide (Oct 20, 2016)

DB's have a very complicated 3pt. hydraulic system. Get the shop manual and don't mess with the internal hydraulics, only let a DB(Case-IH)trained mechanic work on it. The operators manual will show you how the controls work. That's good info from RC Wells.


----------



## FirstEliminator (Jan 6, 2016)

Thanks for the replies. The 990 did come with a Shop Service Manual. I was looking at the manual this morning and yeah, it seems there is more going on than needed to simply go up and down. There were external hydraulics added to this. Some of the levers are very hard to move from rust I suspect. Don't know how long this tractor sat around before I found it. The temp was -4 this morning which is a bit cold to work on something for fun. No room in the shop yet to bring it in. It might be a while before I get a chance to dig into this system. Unlikely to find a DB or Case trained mechanic around here, plus I am too cheap to hire for mechanical work. With the service manual I could probably meander through locating where a fault might be. I have some experience with hydraulics as I run a transmission shop. 

thanks,
Mark


----------



## deerhide (Oct 20, 2016)

I believe you can, seeing as you have the shop manual and some hyd. experience. Not me though, not enough patience!


----------



## FirstEliminator (Jan 6, 2016)

The hardest part is finding time.


----------



## Simcoe County (Oct 21, 2020)

I'm a new member with a DB 990 and very interested in this conversation. 
I'm having the same issues and am wondering if you can suggest a reliable source for an operators manual.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I don't know anything about this outfit, but it came up first on my search.
https://farmmanualsfast.com/product...MItb6IsaDG7AIVk8DACh0ohgnaEAQYASABEgKjOvD_BwE


----------



## Simcoe County (Oct 21, 2020)

pogobill said:


> I don't know anything about this outfit, but it came up first on my search.
> https://farmmanualsfast.com/product...MItb6IsaDG7AIVk8DACh0ohgnaEAQYASABEgKjOvD_BwE


Thanks for the link, I was kind of hoping to get a link to a proven site as I have been burned on previous purchases.


----------

